# A coyote's revenge



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

A week ago I shot my 1st coyote of the season. Fur is looking really good this year. Shot was about 250yd frontal shot. DRT. It was a big male and I had a way to walk back to the car, so I decided to shoulder my rifle and hoist the animal over my shoulders. I figured I'd get a bit of blood on my clothes, but it should wash out, so not really a problem. Bad mistake. On my way back I could feel the blood soaking through to my skin on my arm. By the time I got back to the car, though, I found my rifle covered in blood too. I didn't realize just how bad it was though until I got home. Blood everywhere!










I'm shooting a Remington 700 VSF in 22-250 and there was blood EVERYWHERE! Blood IN the bolt, blood down the raceways, blood in the chamber/lugs, blood in the bolt release. There was also blood between the action and base, between the base and rings, between the rings and scope.

I took it all apart. Scope off, rings off, base off. Took the bolt apart, pulled the action out of the stock, bottom metal off. Washed it all down with warm soapy water and then sprayed it all down with WD-40. Gave the bore and chamber a good cleaning too. Then I took it by a friends house and put it all back together and lapped the rings. Yesterday I took it out to sight it all in again. I was amazed that it was only 3" left and 1" high.

Lessons learned:
1. Don't let an animal bleed on your gun. It makes for a lot of work.
2. Don't put a coyote over your neck. You catch flees that way. (should have known this one already though)


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Active camouflage!! Nice looking yote John.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Get a coyote drag!!

I had an incident earlier this year were I took a triple a good 2 miles from my truck  .. I ended up rigging up my shoelace as a 3 coyote drag :lol: .. HEY it worked!!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Wat to adapt mitch  That really sucks when you get all excited and adrenaline pumping only to realize that you are 2 miles from your truck with no drag 

Johngfoster you must have opened up that main artery that coyotes have int here kneck. When you skin a coyote and end up slicing that artery by accident (yes ive done it  ) it makes a really big mess. For some reason and i dont know what it is, every drop of blood seems to find its way out through that artery :lol:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, I think I hit a major artery. Once I skinned it out, it had this hematoma that tracked from the chest up over the neck all the way onto the top of the skull. It was constantly bleeding the whole time I was skinning it too. How do you guys construct a drag? Sled? Something to protect the hide/pelt from dragging on the ground and getting rubbed raw?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Personally i just drag them on the ground.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I just leave them in the field. If you're after fur, dragging them will break guard hairs and look flat on the side you dragged on. Put them on or in something if you're dragging.

You need to get something other than WD-40. That crap gums up pretty bad when it gets cold. Unless you wipe all most all of it off. They make a lot of light oils for this.

Nice camo though. 

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, dragging a coyote any distance is not gonna do you any favors with your fur buyer. Especially on real cold snow. Pretty abrasive.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good lesson. Yeah I hate fleas too. They are about the only insect that drives me nuts! I either drag them or skin them in the field and pack them in my pack if I have that with. Stick the hide in a garbage bag if you don't want blood in your pack.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

bring a few extra walmart bags with, they're light and don't take up much space if you're going to field skin.

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You could try something like this also. It's like the roll up sled I had as a kid and it rolls up to about 4 inches in diameter and is about 2 feet in lenght. It's made for deer, but I would guess it would work for coyote nicely. I have one, but have not used it yet.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------

